# PTAP Seats Allocation



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey Guys 
I just wanted to ask few questions about PTAP 
i saw the merit list for 2021 session and it only has 20 seats for MBBS and 2 seats for BDS 
however according to UHS Seats distribution PTAP should have 72 seats 
where are the rest 52 seats? 
Latest Punjab Seat Allocation Session 2020-2021 (uhs.edu.pk)


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

The rest of the seats are for friendly countries.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

what friendly countries?
and the letter specifically said for foreign/dual national for PTAP 
it didn't mention friendly countries
20 seats for Dual National Pakistanis and 52 seats for Non Pakistanis 
these seats are not enough even for Pakistani students but yet they are giving 52 seats to non Pakistanis


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

These were 15 , last year they added 5 more. The countries include Bangladesh ,Somalia , phalistine etc, like underdeveloped countries .


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

alright thank you!


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

What's the seats allocation for sindh, if anyone knows?


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

i have no idea
what happened to your seat in ptap
you got in?


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, does anyone know why they ended foreign seats?


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

no idea 
they still have PTAP which is for dual nationals


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes alhumdullilah I made it Salman.


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

Unfortunately, I didn't make it on the list


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

That's alright, have you applied anywhere else?


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

I applied for CMH, Shifa and other schools on the the NUMS website but since there are no foreign seats, I'm very behind on the list


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

I couldn't make it as well I am on waiting list position 21 
the guy above me who made it to the list had 86.14% and my merit is 86.11% 
just because of a difference of 0.03% I couldn't make it


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

There will probably be an updated list later ,maybe u make it inshallah


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

Inshallah


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

I really wanted to get into CMH because my sister is also studying there, but because of this new policy, I can't even get in there


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Which policy?
What cmh is ur sister at


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

i got into CMH multan but i dont know if its worth it 
ill be paying 12000 usd per year but i dont know if the uni is eligible for usmle


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

https://search.wdoms.org/
https://www.ama-assn.org/education/...cy-program-requirements-international-medical
https://www.fnu.edu/foreign-physicians-work-healthcare-practitioners/
No issue with cmh graduates doing usmle.
I alhumdullilah got into bumdc Karachi, kims and fazai ruth 
Don't plan on going tho


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

She is studying at CMH Lahore and it's a very good university. I'm talking about how they ended foreign seats


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

It's much better that it's open merit , I saw the first page of the merit list for CMH Lahore and seems to be dominated by foreign applicants. Before there were just a number of foreign seats.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

by any chance will you even consider the other university options you got accepted into AsyedCT92
only if one guy leaves the ptap seat i might be able to get in


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Not sure Salman, I'll tell u if I drop my seat. Inshallah you'll get in tho, what's ur next priority after ptap?


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

shifa college of medicine but the situation looks a little difficult right now because the merit is too high i am at merit position 2000 same goes for the fees its too high 
actually the thing is i live right next to Nishter medical college my street name is nishter road so if i dont get into shifa ill be taking a gap year 
what about you? i know you got in but like i always heard Aga Khan college is an exceptional medical college did you apply there as well?


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes alhumdullilah I got into AKU, and that's my issue rn , I'm waiting for both process so I can decide final.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

Mashallah congratulations 

so your first priority is AKU and then PTAP?


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Uh , yes , however the fees is totally unsuitable for my family so I'm waiting for my decision.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

i totally understand 
thats also my main concern my family cant afford 18000 usd so i might have to take a gap year 
but also honestly AKU is one of the best medical colleges even if the fees is higher its totally worth it 
have you seen the total USMLE graduate percentage around 70 % come from AKU the rest from Various other universities 
i also applied to AKU butcoukdnt get in

- - - Updated - - -

but you should consider everything fees education hostel etc


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

In best circumstances of course no one would decline AKU, however when I saw the fee coming around 220 k for total five years, it's almost 2 x other private colleges. And considering I have a younger sibling it's a bit of a stretch for my family, I am hoping for the best tho , what else to do. Inshallah Allah will find a way as provided so far.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

Inshallah 
you applied as a foreign candidate?


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

inshallah bro
Allah will help you find a way!


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Inshallah


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

Have you guys completed your high school in Pakistan?


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

No, I did A levels outside Pakistan. Hence why I'm counted as foreign or Overseas, wbu


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

I did high school in Canada.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

did you apply through PTAP


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes, but I'm not even on the waiting list. For the equivalence, they deduct lots of marks for some reason.


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes it's usually 10-15% , lots of Canadians coming in , u from Calgary?


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

No, I'm from Sudbury


----------



## Sajjad420 (Nov 7, 2020)

Although they have ended foreign seats in Punjab but in kpk we still do have foreign seats.


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh, I didn't know that. I only applied to schools in Punjab. After PTAP, I was hoping to get into a good private school but I didn't even get into any.


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi guys, 

I just wanted to give you a heads up if you are from USA and going to med school in Pakistan . You will NOT be able to continue or apply to residency programs in USA with a Pakistani degree (no matter the school) if you graduate after 2024. This is according to the ECFMG 2024 announcement which I have linked below. Pakistani medical schools are not accredited by the WFME and it takes 6 years to become accredited. It is now 2021 and the rule starts 2024 which is only three years. 

ECFMG Medical School Accreditation Requirement Moved to 2024 - ECFMG News 





ECFMG 2023 policy - World Federation for Medical Education


ECFMG 2023 policy states that starting 2023, physicians applying for USMLE will have to graduate from medical school that has been appropriately accredited.




wfme.org


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

Salmansajid said:


> i got into CMH multan but i dont know if its worth it
> ill be paying 12000 usd per year but i dont know if the uni is eligible for usmle


you wont be eligible for USMLE anyway if your graduation year is after 2024. 





ECFMG 2023 Accreditation Requirement – Moved to 2024 - The World Federation for Medical Education


An important stimulus to the WFME Recognition of Accreditation Programme is the Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates (ECFMG®) 2023 Accreditation Requirement ECFMG announced on 13 May 2020 that its accreditation requirement, previously commencing in 2023, will now be implemented...




wfme.org


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

ASyedCT92 said:


> Yes alhumdullilah I made it Salman.








ECFMG 2023 Accreditation Requirement – Moved to 2024 - The World Federation for Medical Education


An important stimulus to the WFME Recognition of Accreditation Programme is the Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates (ECFMG®) 2023 Accreditation Requirement ECFMG announced on 13 May 2020 that its accreditation requirement, previously commencing in 2023, will now be implemented...




wfme.org


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

ASyedCT92 said:


> Yes it's usually 10-15% , lots of Canadians coming in , u from Calgary?


Please go check my most recent disscussion out that I started regarding Pakistani medical schools. I think its important for you to look at for a split second if you are an American applying to Pakistan and plan on going back to the USA to practice there as a physician. The discussion is very recent on the Pakistan Medical School thread and is called "HEC, PTAP, Foreigners applying to Pakistan. READ THIS FIRST".


----------



## Sajjad420 (Nov 7, 2020)

Salmansajid said:


> I couldn't make it as well I am on waiting list position 21
> the guy above me who made it to the list had 86.14% and my merit is 86.11%
> just because of a difference of 0.03% I couldn't make it


Don't worry bro. you are going to make it. Three selected students on ptap list have also been accepted into KMU via overseas Pakistani seats. So most likely they are going to give up ptap seat as overseas seat cost less. you can go to below link to see the names of selected overseas students.


Account Suspended


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sajjad420 said:


> Don't worry bro. you are going to make it. Three selected students on ptap list have also been accepted into KMU via overseas Pakistani seats. So most likely they are going to give up ptap seat as overseas seat cost less. you can go to below link to see the names of selected overseas students.
> 
> 
> Account Suspended


The fees through PTAP is the same as local open merit fees, idk how much Overseas is tho in kmu but I'm pretty sure no one would leave their seat.


----------



## Sajjad420 (Nov 7, 2020)

ASyedCT92 said:


> The fees through PTAP is the same as local open merit fees, idk how much Overseas is tho in kmu but I'm pretty sure no one would leave their seat.


No, I don't quite agree with you. It cost RS 60000 via PTAP and RS 40000 via overseas. I cant recall the website if looked up on But there is slightly difference in fee. I'm not saying anyone is leaving any seats but obviously if someone has been accepted via PTAP and overseas they have to removed and replaced by the students in the waiting list in one of the merit list.


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sajjad420 said:


> No, I don't quite agree with you. It cost RS 60000 via PTAP and RS 40000 via overseas. I cant recall the website if looked up on But there is slightly difference in fee. I'm not saying anyone is leaving any seats but obviously if someone has been accepted via PTAP and overseas they have to removed and replaced by the students in the waiting list in one of the merit list.


Hiw is Overseas fees so low , isn't fees for Overseas in dollars or is this the opf three seats one.


----------



## Abdullah.danish111 (Feb 24, 2021)

Is it possible for ptap to get rid of a kemu seat and reduce it down to 1 seat? Also the ptap lists distribution is messed up and they will make a new list..I think the problems with nmu and fjmu what do you guys think


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't think that's the problem


----------



## Sajjad420 (Nov 7, 2020)

ASyedCT92 said:


> Hiw is Overseas fees so low , isn't fees for Overseas in dollars or is this the opf three seats one.


No, the fee isn't in dollars and overseas students has there own seats not ptap one..


----------



## Somebody (Feb 27, 2021)

Abdullah.danish111 said:


> Is it possible for ptap to get rid of a kemu seat and reduce it down to 1 seat? Also the ptap lists distribution is messed up and they will make a new list..I think the problems with nmu and fjmu what do you guys think


Why would you want to reduce the KEMU seat? Also didnt the government give KEMU 5 seats, so why is PTAP only allocating 2.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

The rest for foreign seats 
Looks like you got in to the list


----------



## Somebody (Feb 27, 2021)

Salmansajid said:


> The rest for foreign seats
> Looks like you got in to the list


yeah i got into Faisalabad Medical University on the most recent list. The problem is that I am already admitted into Shifa, and though FMU is much cheaper, I am worried I am compromising a good education and any hopes of doing an international residency.


----------



## Abdullah.danish111 (Feb 24, 2021)

Somebody said:


> yeah i got into Faisalabad Medical University on the most recent list. The problem is that I am already admitted into Shifa, and though FMU is much cheaper, I am worried I am compromising a good education and any hopes of doing an international residency.


The sites I've checked have ranked punjab higher then shifta if your going to pay that much money imo I don't think it's worth it ...the caribbean would be the same cost and is guaranteed to make you a doctor and is less risky.. pretty much any school in the world directory is going to be good enough for you to make it abroad..but based off of what I've seen pmu seems better


----------



## Abdullah.danish111 (Feb 24, 2021)

Somebody said:


> yeah i got into Faisalabad Medical University on the most recent list. The problem is that I am already admitted into Shifa, and though FMU is much cheaper, I am worried I am compromising a good education and any hopes of doing an international residency.
> [/QUOT
> ankpu





Somebody said:


> yeah i got into Faisalabad Medical University on the most recent list. The problem is that I am already admitted into Shifa, and though FMU is much cheaper, I am worried I am compromising a good education and any hopes of doing an international residency.


Here are the websites I found that rank pmc higher..what made you think shifa is better?









Top 20 Medical Colleges in Pakistan (Updated 2022)


Are you looking for the top 20 medical colleges in Pakistan? See the list and decide your future.




www.topstudyworld.com













14 Medical Colleges In Pakistan That Produce Exceptional Doctors


Pakistani doctors are bravely fighting the COVID-19. Let's explore the prestigious medical colleges producing exceptional doctors in Pakistan.




www.google.com


----------



## Somebody (Feb 27, 2021)

Abdullah.danish111 said:


> Here are the websites I found that rank pmc higher..what made you think shifa is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Shifa is better because it apparently has a more USMLE oriented curriculum than PMC and I figured it probably had better experience sending its doctors outside the country. Obviously now that I have had sometime to think about it, the difference in tuition alone makes PMC a much better option. Still not sure if PMC is better than Shifa academically tho.


----------



## KhanJi001 (Feb 15, 2021)

Sajjad420 said:


> No, I don't quite agree with you. It cost RS 60000 via PTAP and RS 40000 via overseas. I cant recall the website if looked up on But there is slightly difference in fee. I'm not saying anyone is leaving any seats but obviously if someone has been accepted via PTAP and overseas they have to removed and replaced by the students in the waiting list in one of the merit list.


Please do not say things so confidently unless you know all the facts. The wrong information given on this forum can lead to wrong decisions by students which is not good.
Fact of the matter is that students admitted through HEC foreign seats pay anywhere between $6300 US to $18000 US per year, depending on their college of choice. Anyway, US$6300 is the minimum fee. 
Students selected through PTAP pays annual tuition fee equivalent to the local students. In majority of KPK colleges it’s few thousand rupees per year. 
people may leave PTAP seat for reasons other than money. E.g one guy selected through PTAP this year in Ayub Medical College opted to leave that seat and decided to go to Khyber Medical College on HEC seats, because he is living in close vicinity to KMC.


----------



## Abdullah.danish111 (Feb 24, 2021)

I checked and Shifa does seem to have a more usmle oriented system..so you might benefit somewhat more from their education. If the money doesn't make much of a difference go to Shifa...but going to pmu won't be a bad choice either..


----------



## Abdullah.danish111 (Feb 24, 2021)

KhanJi001 said:


> Please do not say things so confidently unless you know all the facts. The wrong information given on this forum can lead to wrong decisions by students which is not good.
> Fact of the matter is that students admitted through HEC foreign seats pay anywhere between $6300 US to $18000 US per year, depending on their college of choice. Anyway, US$6300 is the minimum fee.
> Students selected through PTAP pays annual tuition fee equivalent to the local students. In majority of KPK colleges it’s few thousand rupees per year.
> people may leave PTAP seat for reasons other than money. E.g one guy selected through PTAP this year in Ayub Medical College opted to leave that seat and decided to go to Khyber Medical College on HEC seats, because he is living in close vicinity to KMC.


What are the hec foreign seats, where can I see them? The main overseas seats have a higher average to get into and I thought they paid the same money...


----------



## KhanJi001 (Feb 15, 2021)

Abdullah.danish111 said:


> What are the hec foreign seats, where can I see them? The main overseas seats have a higher average to get into and I thought they paid the same money...


May not be applicable to you if you are from Punjab








HEC announces MBBS and BDS Self Finance admission 2020 for Foreign Students


Higher Education Commission HEC Islamabad announces MBBS and BDS admission on a Self-finance basis for foreign nationals and dual national Pakistanis. The last date for online submissions of applicati



www.eduvision.edu.pk


----------



## Abdullah.danish111 (Feb 24, 2021)

KhanJi001 said:


> May not be applicable to you if you are from Punjab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that's self finance the ptap seats are much cheaper


----------



## Sajjad420 (Nov 7, 2020)

KhanJi001 said:


> Please do not say things so confidently unless you know all the facts. The wrong information given on this forum can lead to wrong decisions by students which is not good.
> Fact of the matter is that students admitted through HEC foreign seats pay anywhere between $6300 US to $18000 US per year, depending on their college of choice. Anyway, US$6300 is the minimum fee.
> Students selected through PTAP pays annual tuition fee equivalent to the local students. In majority of KPK colleges it’s few thousand rupees per year.
> people may leave PTAP seat for reasons other than money. E.g one guy selected through PTAP this year in Ayub Medical College opted to leave that seat and decided to go to Khyber Medical College on HEC seats, because he is living in close vicinity to KMC.


Im not here to argue and i truly respect what you have said just wanted to let you know that i strongly believe anything i have said is true where you like the fact or not. I have also mentioned that there might be slight difference in fee so if you have read that you would have understood. Regarding Hec the fee is $6000 for foreign candidates in the top medical colleges in kpk luckily I have been enrolled into one so i know what I'm talking about. I'm not sure about Punjab but it says on HEC website that candidates with Punjab domicile are NOT eligible. Just to sum up students has been allocate colleges based on the colleges priority list they have summited during their application via KMU portal. There are few students who have been accepted into their desired medical college via Ptap, HEC and overseas Pakistani seats therefore they have been asked to select whichever way they would like to enroll so why would someone wants to pay much more via HEC if they can enroll via ptap or overseas seats into their desired medical college. I would suggest, next time you read any message properly and do in depth research before claiming someone info to be wrong. I do keep other students in mind when writing any message and would never want to lead anyone astray intentionally. Sorry if have been a bit harsh. I hope this was enough to satisfy you.


----------



## Somebody (Feb 27, 2021)

Sajjad420 said:


> Im not here to argue and i truly respect what you have said just wanted to let you know that i strongly believe anything i have said is true where you like the fact or not. I have also mentioned that there might be slight difference in fee so if you have read that you would have understood. Regarding Hec the fee is $6000 for foreign candidates in the top medical colleges in kpk luckily I have been enrolled into one so i know what I'm talking about. I'm not sure about Punjab but it says on HEC website that candidates with Punjab domicile are NOT eligible. Just to sum up students has been allocate colleges based on the colleges priority list they have summited during their application via KMU portal. There are few students who have been accepted into their desired medical college via Ptap, HEC and overseas Pakistani seats therefore they have been asked to select whichever way they would like to enroll so why would someone wants to pay much more via HEC if they can enroll via ptap or overseas seats into their desired medical college. I would suggest, next time you read any message properly and do in depth research before claiming someone info to be wrong. I do keep other students in mind when writing any message and would never want to lead anyone astray intentionally. Sorry if have been a bit harsh. I hope this was enough to satisfy you.


Hey dude, just wanted to jump in. I understand that it’s not your intention to mislead so I am not going to critique you but you haven’t actually done PTAP and can’t be sure of what you say. A YouTuber/blogger by the name of Medtastic Days is actually currently enrolled through PTAP and in her guide she specifically mentions that the PTAP is the same as local fees. Now I don’t know why people might choose HEC over PTAP but I am more inclined to believe Medtastic Days over you.


----------



## Sajjad420 (Nov 7, 2020)

Somebody said:


> Hey dude, just wanted to jump in. I understand that it’s not your intention to mislead so I am not going to critique you but you haven’t actually done PTAP and can’t be sure of what you say. A YouTuber/blogger by the name of Medtastic Days is actually currently enrolled through PTAP and in her guide she specifically mentions that the PTAP is the same as local fees. Now I don’t know why people might choose HEC over PTAP but I am more inclined to believe Medtastic Days over you.


Hi buddy, yes, i have seen her videos. She does explain things very well. The reason why someone would choose HEC over Ptap is because of the merit. Merit via Ptap is higher compared to HEC. I did apply via Ptap but didn't make it because my aggregate is below 85. Aggregate varies year to year and yes the fee is same as per local students. Hope it helped.


----------



## KhanJi001 (Feb 15, 2021)

Sajjad420 said:


> Im not here to argue and i truly respect what you have said just wanted to let you know that i strongly believe anything i have said is true where you like the fact or not. I have also mentioned that there might be slight difference in fee so if you have read that you would have understood. Regarding Hec the fee is $6000 for foreign candidates in the top medical colleges in kpk luckily I have been enrolled into one so i know what I'm talking about. I'm not sure about Punjab but it says on HEC website that candidates with Punjab domicile are NOT eligible. Just to sum up students has been allocate colleges based on the colleges priority list they have summited during their application via KMU portal. There are few students who have been accepted into their desired medical college via Ptap, HEC and overseas Pakistani seats therefore they have been asked to select whichever way they would like to enroll so why would someone wants to pay much more via HEC if they can enroll via ptap or overseas seats into their desired medical college. I would suggest, next time you read any message properly and do in depth research before claiming someone info to be wrong. I do keep other students in mind when writing any message and would never want to lead anyone astray intentionally. Sorry if have been a bit harsh. I hope this was enough to satisfy you.





Sajjad420 said:


> Im not here to argue and i truly respect what you have said just wanted to let you know that i strongly believe anything i have said is true where you like the fact or not. I have also mentioned that there might be slight difference in fee so if you have read that you would have understood. Regarding Hec the fee is $6000 for foreign candidates in the top medical colleges in kpk luckily I have been enrolled into one so i know what I'm talking about. I'm not sure about Punjab but it says on HEC website that candidates with Punjab domicile are NOT eligible. Just to sum up students has been allocate colleges based on the colleges priority list they have summited during their application via KMU portal. There are few students who have been accepted into their desired medical college via Ptap, HEC and overseas Pakistani seats therefore they have been asked to select whichever way they would like to enroll so why would someone wants to pay much more via HEC if they can enroll via ptap or overseas seats into their desired medical college. I would suggest, next time you read any message properly and do in depth research before claiming someone info to be wrong. I do keep other students in mind when writing any message and would never want to lead anyone astray intentionally. Sorry if have been a bit harsh. I hope this was enough to satisfy you.


Thanks for your explanation, However I still believe your post needs further explanation.To begin with, You clearly said that there is very nominal difference between HEC and PTAP fee. I don’t agree with this statement. Can you please explain your statement “it cost 60000 as PTAP and 40000 as overseas “??


----------



## Sajjad420 (Nov 7, 2020)

KhanJi001 said:


> Thanks for your explanation, However I still believe your post needs further explanation.To begin with, You clearly said that there is very nominal difference between HEC and PTAP fee. I don’t agree with this statement. Can you please explain your statement “it cost 60000 as PTAP and 40000 as overseas “??





KhanJi001 said:


> Thanks for your explanation, However I still believe your post needs further explanation.To begin with, You clearly said that there is very nominal difference between HEC and PTAP fee. I don’t agree with this statement. Can you please explain your statement “it cost 60000 as PTAP and 40000 as overseas “??


Absolutely, it would cost you around 60000 rupees if your name mentioned in ptap merit list and so on. I think i have not said very nominal difference between HEC and PTAP fee. In fact there is Hugh difference between HEC[$6000 for kpk colleges] and ptap fee and slight difference between ptap and OPF[ overseas Pakistani foundation ] fee. If you are still not clear i would suggest you to email or visit to wherever you would like to enroll they should help you out.


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

Somebody said:


> Hey dude, just wanted to jump in. I understand that it’s not your intention to mislead so I am not going to critique you but you haven’t actually done PTAP and can’t be sure of what you say. A YouTuber/blogger by the name of Medtastic Days is actually currently enrolled through PTAP and in her guide she specifically mentions that the PTAP is the same as local fees. Now I don’t know why people might choose HEC over PTAP but I am more inclined to believe Medtastic Days over you.


are you imran khan, the guy who got into KMU via PTAP?


----------



## Somebody (Feb 27, 2021)

Salmansajid said:


> are you imran khan, the guy who got into KMU via PTAP?


nah, I am further down and only recently got onto the list.


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Somebody said:


> nah, I am further down and only recently got onto the list.


Ay congratulations where'd u get in?


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

yeah i know about you saw ur name in the list 
im asking khanji since he knows some stuff about PTAP so im guessing he got into the list


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

asyedct did you join dow yet through ptap
if so can you let me know the process what did you do after dow received ur nomination letter 
when did they issue u a roll number?


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Salmansajid said:


> yeah i know about you saw ur name in the list
> im asking khanji since he knows some stuff about PTAP so im guessing he got into the list


Salman wbu where have you decided to go?


----------



## Salmansajid (Sep 22, 2020)

i got into NMU alhumdulilah


----------



## ASyedCT92 (Dec 31, 2020)

Alhumdullilah happy for you brother, did you start classes?


----------



## Somebody (Feb 27, 2021)

PMC


ASyedCT92 said:


> Ay congratulations where'd u get in?


I got into PMC fortunately.


----------



## Somebody (Feb 27, 2021)

Salmansajid said:


> asyedct did you join dow yet through ptap
> if so can you let me know the process what did you do after dow received ur nomination letter
> when did they issue u a roll number?


For me, it's prbly going to take a month for my university to properly register me and issue a roll number. Don't know how that compares to you or kahnji.


----------



## KhanJi001 (Feb 15, 2021)

Salmansajid said:


> are you imran khan, the guy who got into KMU via PTAP?


No, but my brother was admitted through PTAP few years ago, so I know the entire process of HEC and PTAP inside out.


----------



## Fatima A (Jun 11, 2021)

Salmansajid said:


> Hey Guys
> I just wanted to ask few questions about PTAP
> i saw the merit list for 2021 session and it only has 20 seats for MBBS and 2 seats for BDS
> however according to UHS Seats distribution PTAP should have 72 seats
> ...


Hi , I was looking at this forum and you were quite active on it and I also saw on one of the ptap merit lists that you got in , and congrats ! But could you please guide me ? I’m also from abroad trying to apply thru ptap and sfs.


----------



## Fatima A (Jun 11, 2021)

KhanJi001 said:


> No, but my brother was admitted through PTAP few years ago, so I know the entire process of HEC and PTAP inside out.


hey could you pls help me with the process ? If you have insta or anything else I could msg you on?


----------



## eduhubinfo99 (Oct 30, 2021)

*Top 20 Medical Colleges In Pakistan 2021*

Are searching for* top medical colleges* in *Pakistan*? You’ve come to the right place!

*Top 20 Medical Colleges In Pakistan 2021*, which we are discussing below. “The goal of medical education is to make the student healthier than the practitioner.” The doctoral profession is one of the most lucrative and respectable careers in Pakistan. Among the many medical institutions, we have compiled a list of the top 20 medical colleges in Pakistan.

*Here is the list of Best Medical Colleges In Pakistan:*


Agha Khan University
King Edward Medical University – Lahore, Punjab
Khyber Medical University – Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Allama Iqbal Medical College – Lahore, Punjab
Baqai Medical University – Karachi, Sindh
Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences – Jamshoro
Dow University of Health Sciences – Karachi, Sindh
Gandhara University – Khyber Pakhtunkhwa
Ziauddin University – Karachi Sindh
Services Institute of Medical Sciences – Lahore, Punjab
Read more....


----------

